# Turned Table Base



## baxterje (Feb 21, 2011)

I am looking for someone to help point me in the right direction.

I am wanting to have two of these tables made. I have looked online for turned table bases, but cannot seem to find anything similar. I even looked at cutting down newel posts, but no luck there either. So I have concluded that I would need to have someone turn the base and possibly the table top as well.

I would not need it finished as I can do the staining and finishing myself, but I am at a loss when it comes to finding someone to make this for me.

The deminsions are:
Height: 24" 
Width: 24" table top with slightly smaller base (as you can see in the picture) It appears that the turning is 7-8" in diameter. That is just an approximation judging by the picture. And the bottom of the base approximately 18".










Any help would be great. This would not need to be expensive wood, just be able to take a stain.

Thanks,
Jeremy
[email protected]


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice indeed. very nice indeed!


----------



## baxterje (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought so too! I really hope someone can help me out here. I am sure there is someone here that can point me in the right direction. Or, if someone here is able to make it, I would be interested in talking to them about it!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Most any competent turner should be able to make that. The
problem is getting a piece of seasoned wood thick enough that
isn't checking.

Originals from the 1800s or whatever would have been turned
green and left to dry.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Most folks today would make that from 3 pieces, base, column and top.


----------



## baxterje (Feb 21, 2011)

Hairy,
I figured that would be the way it would need to be made. It would certainly be the easiest.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The trick is going from thick to thin in the center column. In the old
days they might not have hollowed it out and accepted the cracks
that will happen in the bulging part of the base.

One way to control the cracking is to drill out the inside after it's been
turned. Another, and I'm not familiar with the method, just read about it,
is to burn out the inside with a hot poker.

If this is a modern reproduction you're showing the picture of, my guess
is that's a painted faux finish and the grain underneath is all over the place.


----------

